# Bear Smoke



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 22, 2005)

The bear smoke went well, we started by making a big batch of bear stew in the 18qt cooker and drinking a margarita. Then we put the roasts on for two hours without anything on them but a mild rub of garlic powder to let some of the fat render out, after 2 hours we took them off and injected the roasts with a mixture of dark beer and some spices, then rubbed them with mustard and a dry rub. We returned them to the smoker and smoked them for four hours at 210-220 degrees. We had a good turn out of people, the stew went fast but the bear steaks, loins and roasts went even faster. Everyone loved the stew and the meat, there was little to no wild taste to the meat. We soaked the meat for 14 hours in a light brine consisting of one gallon of water, one TBS salt and one TBS of apple cider vinegar. The guy that donated the bear meat came and his wife said this was his 16th bear he has shot and her first time eating bear. I think we got a lock on getting some bear meat from the guy next spring. You can see the stew in my photo album.


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, BDV! Glad to see all went well! Can almost smell the meat through my screen. Excellent photos! Sept 1 is the start of bear season here and I live where I hunt. Out the front door, around the cabin and load up! Out of curiosity, what wood or woods did you use for the smoke? The pan of fat was eveidence enough for the rendering process! Good going!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice post BDV. Everything looks good and nice pictures too!!


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, I was amazed myself at how good the meat turned out, with the proper brining, marinating and smoking it tasted great. We expect to do it again next year.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 23, 2005)

Never had bear before, in fact I've never even considered bear since they aren't around these parts. Those pictures sure make it looks delicious! Great post.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, if you ever get the chance to get some bear meat, take it. The meat was so tender, the whole thing was like eating tender loin.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 24, 2005)

srmonty, sorry I didn't answer your question on the woods, I just now seen it. We used Apple, Hickory and Cherry. The combo was excellent. I also misted the roasts every hour with a mix of apple juice and dark beer.


----------



## monty (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, BDV! Plenty of apple and cherry about in these parts. Hickory will have to be store bought but is available year round. Just out of curiosity....did much of the garlic rub stay with the meat while you were rendering it or did it end up in the catch pan?  Best O' Luck! Monty


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think most of it ended up in the drip pan, the roasts were removed after 2 hours of rendering and injected and rubbed with yellow mustard and then a dry rub. The garlic taste was not evident on the roast, but the injection and dry rub worked great. They crusted up really well and stayed very juicy.


----------



## texasbeachbum (Apr 1, 2006)

I was down on the beach the other day and saw this woman that I thought looked a lot like a bear. LOL LOL


----------



## squeezy (Jul 4, 2007)

At this time ... I have one question ... what was the internal finish temp. on those roasts?


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 4, 2007)

I tried bear once and didn't like it. For that reason I've never hunted bear.  I bet if I had tried it fixed like that, I would want more!! Good job and Congrats!!


----------

